# Press Boxes



## Examiner (Sep 30, 2010)

My Boss attended a seminar on the new ADA/ABA.  I think that edition is the 2004 that just got signed by the President.

He said that they were told the square footage of the Press Box included the roof that the camera / video people would be on.  So if the rule is 500-sf or larger has to be accessible, then the roof and the floor cannot exceed 250-sf (assuming you are equally dividing the areas).  It would seem to me that the roof would be considered to be non-accessible for ADA and treated the same as an equipment platform, watch tower etc.  Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Examiner (Sep 30, 2010)

Press Box Roof Code Research

This morning I contacted the Access Board to inquire about Press Boxes roofs being part of the aggregate area for accessibility.  His response was, if the roof is access via a stair, not a ladder, then the roof’s area would be part of the aggregate floor area.  I mentioned to him that the roof, in my opinion, was nothing more than an equipment platform where the camera crews were located.  The key here is how do you get up on the roof; ladder or stair?

I then wondered if the Building Code addressed occupied roofs and access thereto.  The following is what I found.

The Building Codes required roof access when the building is 4-stories or more [ref: 1009.11].  However in the same section a roof that is occupied requires egress _“In buildings without an occupied roof, access to the roof from the top story shall be permitted to be by an alternating tread device” _[ref: 1009.11]  The Press Box roof will be occupied for other than roof top equipment maintenance and therefore will require a stair not a ladder or alternating tread device.  The Code Commentary for Section 1009.11 states the following; _“Because of safety considerations, roofs used for habitable purposes such as roof gardens, observation decks, sporting facilities (including jogging or walking tracks and tennis courts) or other similar uses, must be provided with conventional stairways that will serve as required means of egress.  Access by ladders or an alternating tread device for such uses is not permitted”._

Under the Building Code’s definition of an equipment platform; the use of the Press Box roof does not comply with an equipment platform.  Maybe the roof possibly could be considered a fly gallery since its use is similar to theatrical functions [ref: 410.3.2].  As a fly gallery it would not be considered another floor or mezzanine.  A fly gallery has restricted access by authorized personnel.  However, under the Building Code’s definition of Fly Gallery the Press Box roof’s use as a filming platform or observation deck may not comply.

The Building Official may have to be the one to make this call.  As I see it, a strict interpretation of the Code; the Press Box roof would require stair access because it will be used as an observation deck and the carrying of equipment using a stair is safer than up a ladder.  Now comes the aggregate square footage issue with accessibility if the roof is required stair access.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2010)

It is not part of a press box it is an employee work area.

Press boxes are usually for the announcer, correspondents and their immediate staff/assistants. A camera not covering the announcers would not be part of the press box users. JMHO

1103.2.3 Employee work areas.

Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required to comply with Sections 907.9.1.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work areas, or portions of work areas, that are less than 150 square feet (14 m2) in area and elevated 7 inches (178 mm) or more above the ground or finish floor where the elevation is essential to the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## Examiner (Sep 30, 2010)

mtlogcabin,

What if the roof observation area is over 150-sf.  It would not be exempt then would it?  The section has "and" as part of the requirement.  The Press Box roof will be over 150-sf and will be higher than 7".  I just do not see how the Owner can get out of providing a Stair to the roof regardless of accessibility.  Do you concur?  As for accessibility, are you saying that because it is above 7" and considered to be an employee work area it would not require an accessible route even if it exceeds 150-sf in usable roof area?


----------



## Examiner (Sep 30, 2010)

How do you upload a PDF?  I composed some snap shots from ADA/ABA and the IBC sections that maybe helpful.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 30, 2010)

Examiner said:
			
		

> mtlogcabin, What if the roof observation area is over 150-sf.  It would not be exempt then would it?  The section has "and" as part of the requirement.  The Press Box roof will be over 150-sf and will be higher than 7".  I just do not see how the Owner can get out of providing a Stair to the roof regardless of accessibility.  Do you concur?  As for accessibility, are you saying that because it is above 7" and considered to be an employee work area it would not require an accessible route even if it exceeds 150-sf in usable roof area?


Students aren't employees, just a thought.

Neither are independent journalists.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2010)

I am saying install a stair. Do not exceed 150 sq ft for the camera tech to work in and call it what it is a camera platform. Just because it is located above a press box does not make it part of the press box. How many cameras does it take to film a horse race or car race? They are small platforms with one person operating the camera.

If the press box is not located in an assembly area this could be a moot point under the IBC because 1104.4 exception 1 may apply


----------

